# Colorado Speed Cubers Meetup



## izovire (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi,

There will be a Speedcubing meetup this Saturday (Oct. 30th) from 2pm to 6pm at Puzzle Addictions. 

There will be 3 prizes included for 3 different 
types of events. If you're still slow don't worry, speed is not a winning factor for obtaining each prize. We will also discuss plans for the 
next official WCA competition. And after that we'll just be cube noobs for a while. Hope to see you there! -Brad

Store address if you don't know yet:

Puzzle Addictions
5810 W. Alameda Ave.
Lakewood, CO. 80226

If you haven't seen my website yet, here it is: http://puzzleaddictions.com/


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 30, 2010)

I wish you had posted this sooner!!! I wish I could make it....aw well, maybe next time...

Lol...nvm


----------



## Vytautas99 (Aug 29, 2014)

Are there going to be any meet ups anytime soon?


----------



## sk8erman41 (Aug 29, 2014)

There hasn't been anything for a long time, but last weekend a few of us met at the Coloardo mills mall. There is also a facebook group you can join for more info. There is also talks of a Comp in Jan. Where in CO are you?

There is also THIS thread


----------

